# Nitrite 2.0 ppm



## PitBully (Apr 14, 2009)

I've been cycling my tank for the past 3 weeks. I'm not sure if the Nitrites will ever go down. The nitrites are at 2.0 ppm and have been climbing for the past 2 weeks. Nitrates are 20 ppm. Ammonia is 0. I'm doing a fish cycle.

Any idea of when will the nitrites will drop to 0? Or will they continue to go up? Is the tank even cycling??


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

The tank is cycling fine. Nitrites are like that. Three weeks is about normal. Any day now they'll 
suddenly drop. Stay the course. :thumb:


----------



## PitBully (Apr 14, 2009)

prov356 said:


> The tank is cycling fine. Nitrites are like that. Three weeks is about normal. Any day now they'll
> suddenly drop. Stay the course. :thumb:


Thank you for the knowledge.

I've been doing some water changes as well, 25%/week. Hopefully that doesnt disrupt the cycling. Thanks!!!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Hopefully that doesnt disrupt the cycling.


No reason it should. I think folks wonder if that's what's happening because this phase takes so long, 
but there's no reason that water changes should disrupt the growth of the bacteria colony as long as 
it's properly dechlorinated..


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Since you are cycling with fish... doing water changes is even more important.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Toby_H said:


> Since you are cycling with fish... doing water changes is even more important.


Good point, I"m always thinking fishless and forgot he's cycling with fish. Keep the water changes going. :thumb:


----------



## PitBully (Apr 14, 2009)

The nitrites keep going up even after 50% water changes. Should I add some Amquel Nitrite/Ammonia remover? Or will that kill the process?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

It will help if you can detox the nitrite.
Adding a little bit of salt will inhibit the intake of the nitrite into their blood.
I would still continue to monitor and do water changes daily.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

i dont understand why people just dont find eastablished filter media and add that to their tank. go to a store and offer to buy some if you have to. it is much easier than fishless cycling or cycling with fish.

if its a new tank. get established media, keep it wet, put it in your filter and add only 3-4 fish. Then in 2 weeks add another 3-4 and then 2 weeks later andother 3-4 weeks. THis is how i started my parents 55g fish tank and i never had a problem with ammonia or nitrite spikes.

One small bag of ceramic cylinders in a AC70 was enough to support the 4 yellow labs. If i would of added a sponge as well i probably could of put all the fish in at the same time.

as far as your tank goes: its never to late to add a little established filter media. It will speed up the process. Also use prime when you do your water changes.

good luck


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Adding Ammonia/Nitrite "removing" chemicals creates the risk that the Ammonia'Nitrite will be converted into a form that the bacteria you are trying to colonize cannot 'eat'. Thus stopping the cycling process and starting to starve the the colonies you do have.

Some products claim they simply make the ammonia/nitrite 'non toxic'... and I personally admit I have limited experience with such chemicals... but that is simply because I have found that I can water change my way through such a situation with far more success and far less risk than relying on chemicals...


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> i dont understand why people just dont find eastablished filter media and add that to their tank.


I do, and then go fishless. Allows for a full load of fish in 8-10 days, so best of all worlds, but that's off topic. 



> The nitrites keep going up even after 50% water changes. Should I add some Amquel Nitrite/Ammonia remover? Or will that kill the process?


Do the water changes and use the Amquel or Prime. This is normal, and nitrites will go high. Water 
changes won't hurt the cycling and neither will the detox product. Nitrite will kill the fish. Be careful with 
adding salt. See this info on salt. Scroll down to the 'Nitrite' section for guidelines on it's use to detox 
nitrite and dosing.


----------



## PitBully (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you for the advice. I'll be picking up some amquel asap.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

i have added 15 2" long saulosi to a new tank the same day i set it up. using established filter media. had no spikes what so ever. that only took one day compared to 8-10 for fishless.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

GaFishMan1181 said:


> i have added 15 2" long saulosi to a new tank the same day i set it up. using established filter media. had no spikes what so ever. that only took one day compared to 8-10 for fishless.


It can work, no doubt, but then again it can sometimes not. I have my reasons for doing what I do, and 
my reason for going fishless is that I've always seen ammonia spikes even when using established 
media. And again, this is very off topic, so I'd suggest starting another thread out of respect for the OP.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Hmmm. With that much nitrATE your nitrITE should be down. Are you using strips or drops to test? I would do daily water changes to remove the nitrites and not use chemicals.

....Bill


----------

